# Mirra, mirra on da wall



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

In this rather short story, I have written about an Ork Warboss who manages to kill a Bloodthirster. Enjoy!

The double barreled Shoota thumped, spittin' a storm of lead at the crazed daemon in front of Grubbub Zoggob, da big Warboss. Dem bulletz plinked off uselessly from da Blood-wat-wozzit's-name-again armour, only enraging him. Grubbub's Nobz an' Boyz ran fer dere miserable lives.

_Zoggin' panzees._

"COME BACK 'ERE, YA GITZ!"

Useless.

_Roight now I'd love nuthin' else but to give 'em a proppa good thumpin'._

Da big choppa of Blood git flew at Zoggob.

_But at da moment, I'z got some moar pressin' matters._

He ducked to left, the great choppy ax diggin' deep jus' where 'e was standin'. His power klaw closed aroun' de wrist of the big deemon. Blood flew and the deemon skreeched and jolted backwards, blood spurting from 'is hand stump. 

'E picked up da big ax. It woz very choppy. His bestial face crinkled into a smile.

_I think it be time to remoind 'em why it is dat I'z da biggest... _

His Boyz stopped and turned round, in disbelief, to see dat dere 'Boss is foightin' da big deemon.

'E hefted da big deemon ax.

_...and da baddest._

Dat big brass choppa flew upwards, and deca-p... deekap, ah zoggit, da deemon's 'ead flew away. Simple as dat. The deemon 'imself fell to da ground, blood flowing from it.

"Are yoo shuurre dat 'e won't moind?" Naruz grunted.
"Ah 'e's as good as ded, 'e won't need 'em teef!" Gardbin squealed "Nao hand me dem pliers!" 
Dem twoo grots had demselves busy tryin' to pry teef outta an uncosc-... unci... zoggin' GRAMATIKS! But dat Nob was sleepin', very tightly, in a mannar of speekin'. 
Gardbin suddenlee felt sumathin' ovarshadow him. Lookin' up, 'e saw da fanged 'ead of dat deemon, flyin' at him.

"Oh..."

_Crunch!_

Grubbub stood before his boyz "Mirra, mirra on da wall, oo's da biggest and baddest of dem all?"
A Nob steped forward "Y-youze is Boss..."

_Thwack!_

Dat Nob woz on da ground, knocked inta sleep.
"And next toime, dun' forget dat! Nao, call da Mekboys! Tell 'em I needz a bigger bosspole!"


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

lol, this is the first fluff i have seen of orks, and i think its good.


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

Tolisk said:


> lol, this is the first fluff i have seen of orks, and i think its good.


I thankya.k:


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL! Short, sweet, and filled with orky awesomeness! :laugh: I love it!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Very orky indeed! :rofl: A fun read too!


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

Shogun_Nate said:


> LOL! Short, sweet, and filled with orky awesomeness! :laugh: I love it!
> 
> Good luck and good gaming,
> 
> Nate


Thank you, man. I might write something more about Orks.


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

WinZip said:


> Very orky indeed! :rofl: A fun read too!


Ta. :victory:


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey dude, you gotta know how to spell real good in order to destroy the language so badly. I loved it and laughed alot. Thanks for the comady.:shok:


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

Adrian said:


> Hey dude, you gotta know how to spell real good in order to destroy the language so badly. I loved it and laughed alot. Thanks for the comady.:shof
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to help.


----------

